# One Long Contraction?



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Do contractions need to come in "waves" or "surges" to count?
I have been having a steady menstrual-like cramping for over a half an hour now.
It gets worse, but it doesn't go away at all.

Oh, and I did notice that the baby is lower today. She really feels like she might fall out. She's been low but not this low, so it probably has something to do with her pressing on my cervix.

Thanks.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

My contractions started at two minutes apart, and within a couple of hours were so close together that they were, for all intents and purposes, one big long contraction. That was fun!







:


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Mine felt like menstrual cramps with no real beginning or ending that I could count. They did sort of come and go, but I couldn't time them or anything.


----------



## luna13mama (May 26, 2003)

With my dd 5 years ago, I had almost 70 hours of this intense menstural like cramping with no feelings of individual contractions like I was expecting to have during labor. It was this ongoing sensation and I knew I was dialating but it was not happening in powerful bursts. It was agonizing to have the experience dragged out for 3 days athough it wasnt super intense the whole time. During transition, I finally had some strong contractions that brought the baby down. I don't know what will happen with the next baby in 3 weeks but this time I am going into it with no set expectations. I am going to remember to have on hand labor-enhancing herbs that will help get things going stronger if neccessary.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

For what it's worth, thats basically EXACTLY what happened with my daughter.......I never had contrax in the traditional sense of having a noticable begining or end.......my labor with my dd felt like one long contraction.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Early labor usually feels like that for me, then contractions become more noticeable later on. With my first, I wasn't even sure I was having contractions, since the sensation seemed pretty constant, although waxing and waning in intensity. I called my doc at the time, and he had me come to the office, and I was 6 cm dilated! I was pushing 45 minutes later, and contractions were more noticable after 6 cm.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks so much!!








I thought it might be nothing, but I'm still having the "long cramp thing" several hours later.
I will just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I had the no-break-between-contractions thing too. I never felt as if the pain went completely away, which made dealing with labor VERY hard. I know I could have done so much better if there were some sort of rest between contractions.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

My first labor was exactly like that! I had all the pain in my back and it NEVER disappeared until the baby was out (then I felt some cramping in my front). The pain would intensify and then decrease a bit, but it certainly didn't go away. I was not able to time contractions. FWIW, that was my preferable labor (as opposed to the one where the contrax were more typical).


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Good luck artist mama! Have a peaceful birth!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Well, it was indeed *something*. Got a good night's sleep. Been in labor with painful contrax for 3 1/2 hours (2-4 mins apart). Wow are they painful.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Good luck Artist Mama! so exciting!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow, I never knew that it was possible to have constant contractions as opposed to them coming in surges. In a way, I think it would be better to have one long one, but only if it's milder than the ones that come in surges.

Anyway, how exciting that you are in labor!! Good luck!!


----------



## mistisa (Sep 20, 2002)

oh wow! i didn't know anyone else that had this. i had this at 36 wks and the navy docs thought i was passing a kidney stone vice labor. my water broke 2 days after the pains started and that night i delivered dd (lots of interventions, purple pushing, but vaginally thank god!).

i just thought all the stuff they were doing accelerated my birth. i was pretty uneducated then! with #2, i will have to keep that in mind, just in case it happens again and I can be prepared.

wow! the things you learn here!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Have a wonderful, amazing, empowering birth mama!!!! You are on an awesome journey right now and I know you can do it!!!
Love, Light and Blessings


----------

